# 997m towbar



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know, can you fit a towbar on a Rapido 997m with a garage? Not sure how this fits to underside.
Thanks, 
Dangerous


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes you can fit a tow bar. Contact PWS Poole

http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm
See here


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I thought you could but garage base is right across the back.
dangerous 8)


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

The tow bar attaches to the chassis and runs along the bottom of the garage and does not fix through the floor at any point. Use a reputable fitter. PWS are good reliable fitters and are use to Rapidos. I have used them twice myself and they came highly recommended to me.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*towbar*

yes can confirm josieb. I have towbar on my 972m. dont tow but left it on and it has saved damage to rear end on two occasions. But .... I still remain the best reverser ever ..... lol

good when rear end hits ferry ramps too. More damage saved.


----------

